# Problem mit WLAN zwischen XP-Rechner und Windows7-Rechner



## Alex_T (10. Januar 2010)

Hallöle an alle,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Nachdem ich beide Rechner mit einem WLAN-Stick ausgestattet und deren Software installiert hatte, wollte ich die beiden Rechner "Verbinden".
Das ging soweit auch ganz gut über die mitgelieferte Software der WLAN-Sticks - nur zeigt mir eine Infobox beim 7-Rechner, dass ich keinen Netzwerkzugriff besitze.
(Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es sich erstmal um einen Test handelt, weshalb keine Verschlüsselung eingeschalten ist und auch kein Passwort gesetzt wurde)

Nun meine Frage - wie kann ich das ändern?
Vielleicht kennt auch jemand gute Tuts, bei denen das Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird?

Ich bedanke mich für jede Hilfe schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,
gehst du über einen Router oder verbindest du beide Rechner Ad-Hoc?

Gruß


----------



## Alex_T (10. Januar 2010)

ich verbinde beide Rechner Ad-Hoc.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Januar 2010)

Hi,
Wie erfolgt die Zuweisung der IP Adressen? DHCP oder manuell eingestellt?
Falls DHCP versuche mal ob sich etwas ändert wenn du sie zuweist.
Wie sieht es mit der Arbeitsgruppe aus? Befinden sich beide in der selben?
Kann man ihn anpingen oder kannst du den Router anpingen?
Hast du bei beiden freigegebene Ordner? Wenn ja stimmen die Zugriffsrechte?

Viele Grüße


----------

